# ARL aries research labs



## matsky78 (Jan 15, 2005)

Any body ever heard of these products if so what kind of quality are they im asking because i found a source who carries these products and they are extremely well priced any info would be appreciated :scratchhe


----------



## pincrusher (Jan 15, 2005)

there are so many ug labs anymore its almost impossible to keep track of them all. it also sets up people to eventually get burned as most ug labs are not around for long and either get busted or start to underdose their products to make more money.
my thought has always been that if the ug lab was very cheap, they will eventually start underdosing their gear as it is to risky making and selling gear without making much profit.  selling 10ml bottles of test cyp for $20 just isnt worth it for any ug labs because they need to sell a ton to make any money and the higher the volume the more chance of getting busted.  best to stick with the sources here in the source section or go with a uglab that has been around for a long time and still maintains great references from their current customers.


----------



## matsky78 (Jan 15, 2005)

*Arl*

Yeah I Was Kind Of Sceptical About The Prices Seemed To Good To Be True The Source Was From Another Site So I Thought I'd Ask About The Products Cheers Guys For Your Advice


----------



## ketsugo (Mar 2, 2005)

I frequent the other board. I am actually doing a cycle of All Aries Labs gear right now. Test prop and EQ. I order my ancillaries from him also- best communication of any source Ive ever used, products in 2 days- sends tracking cnfirmation number. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## lestatgear (Mar 2, 2005)

I also frequent the other board, and have used this source.  He's good to go IMO.


----------



## bigsampson (Mar 3, 2005)

I have heard of them but thats it.   I heard there were some GREAT sources here so this is were I would look.

Maybe someday I will upgrade my membership LOL


----------



## Nozzghoull (Mar 9, 2005)

IMO ARL's gear is good to go, on his Test cyp right now, good communication and a nice guy to deal with. T/A Time was 3 days. The mexican products my buddy received from him were legit too.


----------



## ketsugo (Mar 18, 2005)

bigsampson said:
			
		

> I have heard of them but thats it.   I heard there were some GREAT sources here so this is were I would look.
> 
> Maybe someday I will upgrade my membership LOL


You can never have too much sources.


----------



## DragonRider (Mar 18, 2005)

ketsugo said:
			
		

> You can never have too much sources.


Now there is some widom. Especially with all this attention right now. You don't know who will get busted or who will go underground. We are our own worst enemys. We have to run our mouths. Yea, but he's my bud, I've known him since kindergarten, he saved my life in Nam, he covered for me while I was skrewing that stewardess. I don't care. Keep it quiet. When all of the baseball players have shrunk back to normal, only the fans will be huge.


----------



## ugotem (Mar 23, 2005)

*excellent*

My 2 cents . arl stuff is very good.


----------

